# Which should we get-Samsung 60hz or 120hz panel?



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

Looking for input from experienced and knowledgeable members who have Samsung (or shopped for Samsung) TV's...

We currently own a Samsung 46" LNT4665F that is going back for exchange as the correct panel is no longer available. The repair company installed a lesser quality 46" panel to replace the original one. Seeing the mistake, Samsung now says the correct panel is no longer available so the warranty co. gave us the option to exchange it for a like model back at BB. So....

We are comparing between the two models below, is the 120hz model worth the extra $$? I watch sports & news, she watches CSI and other stuff.

60hz model:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung...HDTV/9230735.p?id=1218063831823&skuId=9230735

120hz model:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung...HDTV/9230744.p?id=1218063831168&skuId=9230744

TIA,
Mike


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

For exchange I would go with 120 Hz panel.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

120


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The B650 (120hz) is a great set, I bought my Dad the 52" model & it is beautiful!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

They are both very good. We have the A550 (last years version of the B550) and it is a great TV. It can accept 24hz signals as well so it will work with DirecTV 1080p.

The B650 is a nice step up if you can swing it though.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Neither as both are LCD.


----------



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, I thought we would have exchanged our unit for a like-spec'd 60hz model as Best Buy's policy is to exchange for like spec's. Wife went to Best Buy today, told the guy our story, lo & behold...there's a Samsung rep there. He was going to give us a free upgrade to 120hz for the troubles we have gone thru on all this affair. Well, they were out of them sadly.

So the rep talked to the Best Buy guy, and he upped to a free 240hz upgrade exchange. woohoo! To say we are happy, and pleasantly surprised is an understatement. The Olympics look great with this new unit. Thank you Best Buy & Samsung! We bought the 4 year warranty on this unit. Hopefully we'll have far more than 4 trouble-free years with this one.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

homebase said:


> Well, I thought we would have exchanged our unit for a like-spec'd 60hz model as Best Buy's policy is to exchange for like spec's. Wife went to Best Buy today, told the guy our story, lo & behold...there's a Samsung rep there. He was going to give us a free upgrade to 120hz for the troubles we have gone thru on all this affair. Well, they were out of them sadly.
> 
> So the rep talked to the Best Buy guy, and he upped to a free 240hz upgrade exchange. woohoo! To say we are happy, and pleasantly surprised is an understatement. The Olympics look great with this new unit. Thank you Best Buy & Samsung! We bought the 4 year warranty on this unit. Hopefully we'll have far more than 4 trouble-free years with this one.


240hz is the one that you want...


----------

